

Bill Gates: The Rolling Stone Interview - pcj
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/bill-gates-the-rolling-stone-interview-20140313?print=true

======
rmason
My favorite take away was Gates presuming that Microsoft would have been
interested in buying WhatsApp.

What do you want to bet that Ballmer first heard of the company when the deal
was announced?

